# Sending money orders to canada?



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

I am buying a bow from a guy in canada, I am in the U.S. Can I send a regular money order and he will be able to cash it? My bank sells international money orders but they are 60 bucks!


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*money orders!!*

Yep the bank can do the conversion....


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright, I am going to wait for the guy to get back to me. Do you have personal experience with this situation?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

USPS money orders can also be cashed up here at our Post Office(s). May be cheaper for you than a bank money order.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

U.S. Post International Money Orders are probably the best way to go for both parties involved


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

My post office doesnt have the International money orders, will the regular ones work? My banks money orders are only 4.00 bucks, but I dont know how they fare over the border.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

He should be able to cash a USD USPS money order at any Post Office. Just to be safe though, have him call our postal service here first to confirm. Though I am positive that I have done it before.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No, the regular ones will not work. It needs to be an "international" MO.

Lots of other options. 

Personal checks work (specify they are in $USD), but the seller will probably want to wait until it clears. There's always Western Union. Or you can send a wad of cash if you put it in as registered mail/insured.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i sold a bow to a guy in sacramento california. he sent me a regular money order from US Bank. only hitch is my bank froze it for 30 day. apparently its standard procedure.


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, this is getting kind of confusing here. Some say it will, some say it wont, some say it will but... 

I think I'm gonna try it, would a bank M.O. work or should I get a USPS M.O.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

have the guy your buying the bow from check if his bank will freeze the money order. i know it sucked for me sending the bow then waiting 30 more days for the money.


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

Really wish that this guy would just take paypal! My P.O. does not have international money orders, and I dont want to drive through a blizzard to the next town to get one!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

jeronimo said:


> i sold a bow to a guy in sacramento california. he sent me a regular money order from US Bank. only hitch is my bank froze it for 30 day. apparently its standard procedure.


It is. I work for a Miami-based translation company. The checks are frozen for 20 business days at my caisse populaire... though the teller usually lets me convert currency whenever I need since I've done business with that company for over two years now.


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright, the blizzard was raging, the next minute the suns out and the snows melting! We havent had winter at all here in SC Nebraska, no day below 40 degrees in almost a month.
Im off to the next town to get an international money order.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I jus sold a bow to a guy in PA and he sent me a usps money order and i cashed it at the bank.Worked slik!


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

done transactions both ways...selling and buying...postal money orders work without a hitch.


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright, I got the Int'l money order and mailed it, I put two U.S. stamps on the envelope, is this okay?  I really hope I put the Address on right too.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I know you already have sent it in but I give you my experience anyway. I sold a bow to someone from Georgia and they sent me International M.O. with Walmart on it. The Canadian Post Office wouldn't take it but those Pay Day stores will. The only catch they charge an arm and a leg to do it. I waited until Monday mornign went to my bank and they cashed it in no problem at no extra fee. Unlike the other guys here, there was no hold on the money.

Cheers,


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

NockOn said:


> I know you already have sent it in but I give you my experience anyway. I sold a bow to someone from Georgia and they sent me International M.O. with Walmart on it. The Canadian Post Office wouldn't take it but those Pay Day stores will. The only catch they charge an arm and a leg to do it. I waited until Monday mornign went to my bank and they cashed it in no problem at no extra fee. Unlike the other guys here, there was no hold on the money.
> 
> Cheers,


Fact is that for a money order banks will usually work faster. But a check from a foreign bank will take longer to clear in their computer systems. Pain in the... when you bill the client at the end of the month, wait 30 days for them to write and send the cheque, and then wait an extra 20 business days for said cheque to clear...

Good thing that I have modest needs


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

If you use the US post office money order it MUST be an International Money Order for a Banking Institution to accept it in Canada.

A personal certified Cheque will be accepted but funds may be held back until completion. 

BTDT


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Ask the Post Office again nicely. I've had several guys from the US tell their P.O. do not sell International M.O.'s They asked someone willing to look into it and they were able to. A Postal Money order is the only way to roll. 
FWIW, I had one guy send me a US Postal Money Order by accident. Living close to the US border myself I just cashed it on my next cross border shopping trip. I felt I got far better value as I didn't incur the fee's that a Canadian P.O. charge for cashing them. I think its to the tune of 4 or 5 bucks. Ask if your seller would be willing to go that route. All Canadians cross border shop if they are closer to the border. My $.02


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

The USPS has two colour money orders. One is pink and one is green.
The green one has only cashable in USA printed on it and the pink one doesn't. Canada Post accepts the pink ones. They will also not charge
to cash it or they shouldn't be. The USPS also accept our US$ money 
orders.I am a counter clerk for Canada Post so I deal with this all the
time.

Brian


----------

